# 21 Bull Reds and Black Drum



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

We went fishing the 12th and 13th. Here are some pictures.
Fish were taken on a mixture of fresh crab, mullet, and sand trout.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Wow....*

Those are some sweet drummies right there!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice.. Thanks for the eye candy...


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

nice work guys. looks like yall had a hell of a day!


----------



## stealneal (Jan 9, 2008)

well dang fellers!!! that is a nice haul. keep um a comin' :fishing:


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice fish man!


----------



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nice Fishing!*

Those are awesome fish. :fishing:


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Looks like x-mas came early for some of us! Whats your secret and don't say you were good this year, I don't buy that. Just kidding . Nice work on those fish, very nice! 

Ben


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*AWESOME JOB*
Where was this?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome hopefully the I catch that many good fish in all of next year


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Looks quite interesting!!*

Keep up the "tight lines!"

Reelturner


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

To cool!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

what size reds do you guys consider bulls? nice fish


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> *AWESOME JOB*
> Where was this?


From looks of it in the background, I would say in the Gulf near Galviston or Brownsville.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice man, great job! Oh yea thats it rub it in!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fireline20 said:


> From looks of it in the background, I would say in the Gulf near Galviston or Brownsville.


That's what I was wondering.
So why is it in the NC thread?
No matter, it still awesome!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

racewire20 said:


> That's what I was wondering.
> So why is it in the NC thread?
> No matter, it still awesome!!!


 I'll ship it over to the "Gulf Coast"... Nice pics...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Maybe the jetty at South Padre. If so I caught a King off the end of that jetty several years ago. They were thick and busting bait everywhere.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> From looks of it in the background, I would say in the Gulf near Galviston or Brownsville.



Surfside Jetties. Surfside,Texas Congrats on the haul guys!


----------



## bullred57 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice fish...Stop posting pics or they will all be down there... lol.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nice Pic's!*

Great Job Guy's :beer:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome!....


----------

